
Ask HN: How to find a business partner? - mStreamTeam
The last few months I&#x27;ve been working on a company by myself.  I have a solid prototype and path to monetization, but I&#x27;m running out of energy.  I need to find a partner who&#x27;s willing to work for part of the company before I completely burn out.<p>Specifically I need to find a mobile engineer who&#x27;s willing to build an android app.  I just have no idea where to start looking.  Any advice or would be appreciated.
======
nunobrito
Difficult. Building the app won't be the end of this game and anyone in the US
that can build an app is likely already hired.

My advice is that you try upwork.com and divide the path to build the app into
steps of 50 USD each, paying for each step completed and follow yourself the
progress.

